# Shopping for mountain boots.



## Professor (Feb 17, 2020)

Where in Georgia, or Alabama, can I go to actually try on some high end mountain boots? I want to try on some Kenetrek, Crispi, Lowa, Salomon, etc.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 17, 2020)

Alexander's in blairesville has kenetreks. They was tough to break in but I sure do love mine.


----------



## Professor (Feb 17, 2020)

The Kenetrek extremes are what I am focused on but I will try on others as well. I have read the Kenetreks take forever to break in. I will head up this weekend and see what they have. Thanks


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 17, 2020)

Alexander's in Blairsville.


----------



## strothershwacker (Feb 18, 2020)

I put bout 6 miles on my Crispis in the rain the first time I put them on my feet. No break in needed. One of the best hunting products I've ever bought. I'm sure the Kenetreks are good boots as well, I've just never owned any.


----------



## Professor (Feb 18, 2020)

Which model do you wear and where did you purchase them?


----------



## Raylander (Feb 18, 2020)

I think there is a bow shop in Rome that carries Kenetrek. Can’t rememwbr the name of it.

I bought the Kenetrek Mountain Extremes NI online @ MidwayUSA during Black Friday sale. I’m happy with my purchase


----------



## Professor (Feb 18, 2020)

I would not mind buying online except that I have never worn any before and need to do some trying on first. Do they fit to size or did you have to go up a half size?


----------



## Raylander (Feb 18, 2020)

Southern Style Archery in Rome. Never been there but Kenetrek has it listed as a dealer.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 18, 2020)

Professor said:


> I would not mind buying online except that I have never worn any before and need to do some trying on first. Do they fit to size or did you have to go up a half size?



I went through the same feelings for about 2 weeks. I wear a 12 and they fit pretty good


----------



## Professor (Feb 18, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> I went through the same feelings for about 2 weeks. I wear a 12 and they fit pretty good


enough room for two pair of socks?


----------



## Raylander (Feb 18, 2020)

Professor said:


> enough room for two pair of socks?



Never done two full thickness pairs. I wear liners when I wear thick wool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2020)

K & B shoes in Conyers must have 200 different models of boots.   I haven't bought any in a few years to know what they have now.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 18, 2020)

I have really liked these Salomons.  Very comfortable out of the box, but stiff enough uppers so they provide very good support when carrying a load or side hilling.  They are still 100% waterproof, and while they are not cheap at around $225, you can purchase them at any REI store.  If you are an REI member their 100% customer satisfaction guarantee return policy is second to none.  Where them for a month and if you decide you don’t like the color return for a full refund.  If you wait until March you can get them at REI for 25% off during their annual sale.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 19, 2020)

jbogg said:


> I have really liked these Salomons.  Very comfortable out of the box, but stiff enough uppers so they provide very good support when carrying a load or side hilling.  They are still 100% waterproof, and while they are not cheap at around $225, you can purchase them at any REI store.  If you are an REI member their 100% customer satisfaction guarantee return policy is second to none.  Where them for a month and if you decide you don’t like the color return for a full refund.  If you wait until March you can get them at REI for 25% off during their annual sale.
> View attachment 1003434




These are a great boot for the price.  Especially if they are a special purpose boot that you only wear when you are hunting or hiking.  The weight and stability are on point.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

jbogg said:


> If you are an REI member their 100% customer satisfaction guarantee return policy is second to none.



It used to be, but that hasn't been my experience lately.  I tried to return some Asolo boots that the sole had separated and they tried to say I must have put them away wet.  They were quite a few years old, but I didn't really use them much.  Years ago they replaced a pair I had had for years after the Gore-tex started leaking.  I also tried to replace a tent after the seams started leaking and they just said it was too old and worn out.  They sold me that membership under the expectation that it was a lifetime product warranty and told me a story about someone returning a jacket after 20 years.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 19, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> It used to be, but that hasn't been my experience lately.  I tried to return some Asolo boots that the sole had separated and they tried to say I must have put them away wet.  They were quite a few years old, but I didn't really use them much.  Years ago they replaced a pair I had had for years after the Gore-tex started leaking.  I also tried to replace a tent after the seams started leaking and they just said it was too old and worn out.  They sold me that membership under the expectation that it was a lifetime product warranty and told me a story about someone returning a jacket after 20 years.



I can appreciate them not wanting to refund boots that were bought several years earlier. I mean at some point you have to draw a line somewhere on returns.  I will agree with you that if their warranty specifically says “lifetime” then they are setting a certain expectation, but I’m fairly certain the fine print will speak to normal wear and tear.

The cost of membership is only $20 and in my experience you would be hard-pressed to find any other company that has a return policy as generous.


----------



## splatek (Feb 20, 2020)

I didn't even know about the REI membership: I have found most things at REI so overpriced I have looked elsewhere, but with that sort of return policy, it might could be worth it.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 20, 2020)

splatek said:


> I didn't even know about the REI membership: I have found most things at REI so overpriced I have looked elsewhere, but with that sort of return policy, it might could be worth it.



I agree that REI is overpriced, but boots are one of the items I don’t like buying online.  Every brand seems to fit a little different, and I appreciate knowing that after spending a couple hundred bucks I can get a full refund if necessary.  I have owned boots in the past that never did break in enough to get comfortable and I was stuck with them.


----------



## Sautee hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Kentrex mountain guides best boot I've ever put on my feet. With my job I'm out in the worst of the weather days and nite snow and rain. Never had wet feet just make sure to use kentrex boot wax .


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 23, 2020)

I like a good sturdy set of flip flops. Not too hot in summer scouting/bow season, and drain well in creek crossings or heavy rain.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 23, 2020)

That or danners.


----------



## strothershwacker (Feb 23, 2020)

livinoutdoors said:


> I like a good sturdy set of flip flops. Not too hot in summer scouting/bow season, and drain well in creek crossings or heavy rain.


Flops are good for beginners but seasoned bear hunters can slip quieter through the woods barefooted.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 23, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Flops are good for beginners but seasoned bear hunters can slip quieter through the woods barefooted.


I know, i'll get there someday.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 24, 2020)

Bought a pair of Keen Durand II Mid WP's at REI, very happy with them so far.


----------



## Professor (Feb 28, 2020)

I will get a pair of extremes or mountain guides before fall. However I just ordered up a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX boots on sale at Campsaver. With a 10% discount code the total was $246.59. They are not insulated but should really serve me well turkey hunting and mountain hiking between now and fall. I will report back with my assessment after I get 50 oe so miles on them. Thanks everyone for all the input.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 29, 2020)

Professor said:


> I will get a pair of extremes or mountain guides before fall. However I just ordered up a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX boots on sale at Campsaver. With a 10% discount code the total was $246.59. They are not insulated but should really serve me well turkey hunting and mountain hiking between now and fall. I will report back with my assessment after I get 50 oe so miles on them. Thanks everyone for all the input.



I’m about 4 months in to a pair of Crispi summit GTX’s. If the Idaho’s have the same liner as the summits you may not need the insulated boot. I’ve hunted with temps down in the teens this fall and winter with a medium weight wool sock and I’ve seen no need for additional insulation yet. They are warm for a non insulated boot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2020)

Professor said:


> I will get a pair of extremes or mountain guides before fall. However I just ordered up a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX boots on sale at Campsaver. With a 10% discount code the total was $246.59. They are not insulated but should really serve me well turkey hunting and mountain hiking between now and fall. I will report back with my assessment after I get 50 oe so miles on them. Thanks everyone for all the input.



I had forgotten about campsaver.   It has been decades since I ordered anything from them.   Remember getting those small paper catalogs.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 1, 2020)

NCMTNHunter said:


> I’m about 4 months in to a pair of Crispi summit GTX’s. If the Idaho’s have the same liner as the summits you may not need the insulated boot. I’ve hunted with temps down in the teens this fall and winter with a medium weight wool sock and I’ve seen no need for additional insulation yet. They are warm for a non insulated boot.


My thoughts exactly. I've hiked for miles in my crispi gtx that are 'non-insulated' in cold weather. I've also sat for hours on end in 20-30 degrees just fine with em. For North GA, the lining is probably insulation enough.


----------



## Professor (Mar 3, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've hiked for miles in my crispi gtx that are 'non-insulated' in cold weather. I've also sat for hours on end in 20-30 degrees just fine with em. For North GA, the lining is probably insulation enough.


I hope you both are right. My experience has generally been "the more insulation the better." I get cold feet.


----------



## Jtinman (May 4, 2020)

I have worn kenetreks for 11 years. I have been a western hunter (Alaska, Arizona and Montana), and put tons of miles on them. They are not good if the temperatures that are below freezing. The soles are Vibram, but not the fire/ice version. Therefore stepping on a wet log, or rock may take you for a ride. I have switched to crispi and been very happy. I have not hunted North Georgia yet just moved to Benning recently. Planning to venture up this fall to do some bear hunting, and hoping my western gear is going to work.


----------



## jbogg (May 4, 2020)

Professor said:


> I will get a pair of extremes or mountain guides before fall. However I just ordered up a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX boots on sale at Campsaver. With a 10% discount code the total was $246.59. They are not insulated but should really serve me well turkey hunting and mountain hiking between now and fall. I will report back with my assessment after I get 50 oe so miles on them. Thanks everyone for all the input.



Hey Professor.  How are those Crispi’s working out?  Was there much break in required?


----------



## jbogg (May 15, 2020)

For anyone still shopping for Boots there is a sale today on Crispi’s  over at camofire.com


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 15, 2020)

jbogg said:


> For anyone still shopping for Boots there is a sale today on Crispi’s  over at camofire.com


Saw that. And am trying to remind myself i do not need another pair of boots!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2020)

I just put a pair of boots in the trash this morning as I was tired of siliconing the soles back on.    Bye bye Rockys hello Crispi's.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 5, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Hey Professor.  How are those Crispi’s working out?  Was there much break in required?


@Professor lets hear an update on the Crispis. I’m gonna get some boots before summer ends, and In leaning towards Crispis too.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 7, 2020)

Tried on some Kennetreks at Alexander’s yesterday. They only have the Guides and extremes in stock, insulated and non. I normally wear a 12, but out an 11.5 on. They fit my foot like a glove, toe box isn’t as wide as I hoped, seems like they run on the narrow side, but good lord they are stiff, felt like walking in a cast, not just the soles, but the upper is very rigid too. I can see them taking a long time to break in.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m now 8 months in on the crispi summit gtx’s. There isn’t a loose stitch on them and the soles are still completely attached to the boot. The tread is getting slick on the outside edges (I walk the outsides off my boot first) but the rest is in pretty good shape and they still don’t leak a drop.  I’m pretty sure it’s the longest I’ve ever had a pair of boots not leak. For comparison the saloman 4d 3 gtx’s I had before the crispis were coming apart and leaked like a fishnet at five months.  So far these crispi’s are my favorite lightweight boots I’ve owned.


----------



## Stump06 (Jul 7, 2020)

x2 on the Crispis. I bought a pair right around Black Friday a few years ago from Blackovis. I believe mine are the summit. I don't wear them much around here hunting but did use them quite a bit on practice rucks as well as in Co last year on an elk trip. All the other guys had their boots off and on a dryer at them end of the day but my feet stayed dry through wet grass and a few rain showers. I did pair them with some kuiu gaiters. I will recommend getting some better insoles than the ones that come with it. I have a high arch and the boots are much better with aftermarket insoles


----------



## Professor (Jul 14, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> @Professor lets hear an update on the Crispis. I’m gonna get some boots before summer ends, and In leaning towards Crispis too.


Sorry for the late review. I bought a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX.  First thought when they arrived was that these boots are way better than any boot I have ever worn.  I have worn them near daily, primarily in the garden. Incredible quality construction but I did have 2 issues. The hoots run big, and all they had was the wides so there wasa lot of air in my boots even when laced tight. The other issue is the insoles. The ones they cane with might as well be flat concrete. I was getting hot spots and my arches were fatiguing after a few hours wear. I fixed both problems with a pair of the green Superfeet inserts. I put them right on top of the factory insoles and now the fit is perfect and I have great arch support. I bought the wax to go with the boots but have not applied it yet.  So far no leaks. I am looking forward to fall.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 14, 2020)

Professor said:


> Sorry for the late review. I bought a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX.  First thought when they arrived was that these boots are way better than any boot I have ever worn.  I have worn them near daily, primarily in the garden. Incredible quality construction but I did have 2 issues. The hoots run big, and all they had was the wides so there wasa lot of air in my boots even when laced tight. The other issue is the insoles. The ones they cane with might as well be flat concrete. I was getting hot spots and my arches were fatiguing after a few hours wear. I fixed both problems with a pair of the green Superfeet inserts. I put them right on top of the factory insoles and now the fit is perfect and I have great arch support. I bought the wax to go with the boots but have not applied it yet.  So far no leaks. I am looking forward to fall.


Yea I’ve read the factory insoles can be hit or miss for different feet. Thanks for the report. I’m gonna get some soon, definitely not wides.


----------



## splatek (Jul 15, 2020)

Professor said:


> Sorry for the late review. I bought a pair of Crispi Idaho GTX.  First thought when they arrived was that these boots are way better than any boot I have ever worn.  I have worn them near daily, primarily in the garden. Incredible quality construction but I did have 2 issues. The hoots run big, and all they had was the wides so there wasa lot of air in my boots even when laced tight. The other issue is the insoles. The ones they cane with might as well be flat concrete. I was getting hot spots and my arches were fatiguing after a few hours wear. I fixed both problems with a pair of the green Superfeet inserts. I put them right on top of the factory insoles and now the fit is perfect and I have great arch support. I bought the wax to go with the boots but have not applied it yet.  So far no leaks. I am looking forward to fall.



Jeez, for the price of those boots I would think they ought to feel like a rolls royce for your feet! My rocky's were ~$79 on sale and they didn't need any adjustments.


----------



## splatek (Jul 15, 2020)

I do want to try a pair of irish setters though.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 15, 2020)

splatek said:


> I do want to try a pair of irish setters though.


I just got some irish setter snake boots this year to wear sometimes. Normally i wear danners and snake gaiters. The irish setter boots are suuuuuuper comfortable and weigh nothing. Not too bad as far as bein hot either.


----------



## splatek (Jul 15, 2020)

livinoutdoors said:


> I just got some irish setter snake boots this year to wear sometimes. Normally i wear danners and snake gaiters. The irish setter boots are suuuuuuper comfortable and weigh nothing. Not too bad as far as bein hot either.



yeah I am thinking the weather being hot they might be more comfy. These rockys have me sweating into the soles of the boots.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 15, 2020)

splatek said:


> yeah I am thinking the weather being hot they might be more comfy. These rockys have me sweating into the soles of the boots.


I work outside in the heat so i know what to wear to stay cool, as far as knee high snake boots go i think the irish setters are about as good as it gets. So far so good for me. In the early season , i like to wear those lightweight fishing type pants tucked in to gaiters(now snakeboots). They dont hold up very long but they feel like wearing nothing at all. Plus most zip off into shorts so if ya aint bushwacking as it were you can unzip the legs off. That and a cotton short sleeve shirt and you can stay cool.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 15, 2020)

splatek said:


> I do want to try a pair of irish setters though.


I’ve got some Irish Setter snake boots. Took forever to break in, but they are pretty comfortable now, until I put them up wet and they get stiff. The cheap waterproof membrane started leaking in less than a year, I am rough on shoes and submit them to more miles and more water than they were probably intended for though. My next pair of snake boots will be the rubber/neopreme Lacrosse ones. I’m personally not interested in more Irish setters.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 16, 2020)

A lot of guys I work with like Kenetreks. My currently pair of Irish Setters have lasted since 2010, and they have literally hundreds of miles on them in the mountains.

I just ordered a pair of Irish Setter Elk Trackers, Midwayusa has them on sale for $151, I can get 3 pairs for what one pair of the Kenetreks cost.


----------



## deadend (Jul 16, 2020)

I've had La Sportiva, Kayland, Scarpa, Meindl, Technica, Asolo, Lowa, Hanwag,  and a few others.  If they don't fit they don't fit.  I could've bought a car for what I've spent on mountain boots over the years.  I've got a pair of Crispi Colorado ordered now.  I'll report back when I've put some miles on them.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 29, 2020)

I just placed an order for a pair of the Crispi Nevada GTX.  I hope they live up to the hype.  If you guys watch Brian Call's Gritty Youtube channel, you know he's put over 2000 miles on a pair of Crispi Nevadas, and if he can get that in the terrain he hunts in, north Georgia shouldn't be too tough for them.


----------



## Professor (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't know where he hunts but North Georgia is not easy territory.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2020)

Professor said:


> Don't know where he hunts but North Georgia is not easy territory.



Yes it is.  It's plenty enough to kick my butt on several occasions, but it pales in comparison to what Idaho and Montana spring bear hunts can throw at a you.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 30, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just placed an order for a pair of the Crispi Nevada GTX.  I hope they live up to the hype.  If you guys watch Brian Call's Gritty Youtube channel, you know he's put over 2000 miles on a pair of Crispi Nevadas, and if he can get that in the terrain he hunts in, north Georgia shouldn't be too tough for them.



I enjoy the Gritty YouTube channel as well.  Just watched a bear hunt last week when they were talking about the number of miles they put on those Crispis.  Definitely got my attention.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2020)

jbogg said:


> I enjoy the Gritty YouTube channel as well.  Just watched a bear hunt last week when they were talking about the number of miles they put on those Crispis.  Definitely got my attention.


Hard miles, too.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 30, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes it is.  It's plenty enough to kick my butt on several occasions, but it pales in comparison to what Idaho and Montana spring bear hunts can throw at a you.


Pwwsssssssh, whats a few thousand feet of elevation here n there.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 31, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just placed an order for a pair of the Crispi Nevada GTX.  I hope they live up to the hype.  If you guys watch Brian Call's Gritty Youtube channel, you know he's put over 2000 miles on a pair of Crispi Nevadas, and if he can get that in the terrain he hunts in, north Georgia shouldn't be too tough for them.


I’ve got some Nevada GTX non insulated somewhere in the mail too. Can’t wait for them things to get here.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 31, 2020)

This will be my 3rd season in mine & I cover a lot of ground with 'em in the off season too! Brian Call turned me on to them as well. By the way, we need a spring bear season too.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 1, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just placed an order for a pair of the Crispi Nevada GTX.  I hope they live up to the hype.  If you guys watch Brian Call's Gritty Youtube channel, you know he's put over 2000 miles on a pair of Crispi Nevadas, and if he can get that in the terrain he hunts in, north Georgia shouldn't be too tough for them.





chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got some Nevada GTX non insulated somewhere in the mail too. Can’t wait for them things to get here.


I've been stompin around in mine for 9 months now. Ya'll gonna love the ankle support system on those side hills. I got the insulated ones and they're not too hot for summer. And I have hot feet.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 1, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> I've been stompin around in mine for 9 months now. Ya'll gonna love the ankle support system on those side hills. I got the insulated ones and they're not too hot for summer. And I have hot feet.


I went uninsulated.  My Meindls got me covered for winter.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 1, 2020)

Got my Nevada’s in this afternoon. These things fit like a glove. Pretty spot on out of the box. I had to play around with the extra material where the tongue meets the side of the upper, it was putting a little pressure on the top of my foot, but once I got it all adjusted and not wadded up in one spot these things are comfy. They are gonna need a few miles to break in all the way it seems, but I’ve been wearing them around the house all day and they aren’t bothersome at all. I got the uninsulated and they are pretty hot. Should be plenty warm this winter. I’m gonna to a ruck walk with then on tomorrow.
They are pretty rigid, not as hard and clunky as the Kenetreks I tried on, but it’s gonna be near impossible to roll an ankle in these things. Sole is very stiff and springy, but has enough give down near the toe. I’m ready to hit some hills in these.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 1, 2020)

Those look exactly like my boots. Does the GTX not mean gortex insulation? At any rate, mine are the Nevada GTX just like yours. Pretty sure mine say classic  somewhere also.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 1, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> Those look exactly like my boots. Does the GTX not mean gortex insulation? At any rate, mine are the Nevada GTX just like yours. Pretty sure mine say classic  somewhere also.


Yea same thing. The GTX is Gore-Tex. I’m not sure why they put the GTX crap, all their boots are Gore-Tex, must be a licensing thing. Mine have “legend” stamped in the sode under Crispi. You get non insulated?


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea same thing. The GTX is Gore-Tex. I’m not sure why they put the GTX crap, all their boots are Gore-Tex, must be a licensing thing. Mine have “legend” stamped in the sode under Crispi. You get non insulated?


That's right.  "Legend" not classic. Mine are insulated as far as I know.


----------



## Stump06 (Aug 2, 2020)

Love my crispi's. I have 2 pair


----------



## Professor (Aug 3, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes it is.  It's plenty enough to kick my butt on several occasions, but it pales in comparison to what Idaho and Montana spring bear hunts can throw at a you.


Well, certainly in some areas and in some situations. I did a spring bear hunt last year in the salmon area and it was at times brutal. Most of the time it was not too bad. My hunts in North GA are generally more demanding throughout.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 3, 2020)

Professor said:


> Well, certainly in some areas and in some situations. I did a spring bear hunt last year in the salmon area and it was at times brutal. Most of the time it was not too bad. My hunts in North GA are generally more demanding throughout.



I know one thing we have to deal with here in Georgia that's never an issue out west.  HUMIDITY!


----------



## Professor (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep. I trained here climing up and down the river bluff. Generally fromm 500 to 1000 ft above sea level. I was afraid I would strugle with the elevation out there but only felt light headed above 8000 ft. Only there 2 or 3 times. Other than that it was easier because there was no humidity.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 6, 2020)

Uninsulated Crispi Nevada GTX arrived yesterday.  First impression is that they are very comfortable.  I like an 8" boot.  I wore them around the house and just doing yard work for about 4 hours and they felt great.  Will give a report when I finally get a chance to do a little scouting and hit the big woods.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi friends just an FYI Irish Setter snake boots are on sale right now at Cabelas normally 199 now 133.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 9, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hi friends just an FYI Irish Setter snake boots are on sale right now at Cabelas normally 199 now 133.


Meh. I’ve been a little unimpressed with my Irish setter snakeboots. Started leaking after 4 months of hard use. I think they have too many seams, too many stitch joints to fail. Took weeks to break in.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 9, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Uninsulated Crispi Nevada GTX arrived yesterday.  First impression is that they are very comfortable.  I like an 8" boot.  I wore them around the house and just doing yard work for about 4 hours and they felt great.  Will give a report when I finally get a chance to do a little scouting and hit the big woods.


I’ve been doing 1-2 miles ruck walks with 50lbs in my pack several times a week when time allows. They feel pretty broken in already. I need to find some hills and make them work.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 9, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Meh. I’ve been a little unimpressed with my Irish setter snakeboots. Started leaking after 4 months of hard use. I think they have too many seams, too many stitch joints to fail. Took weeks to break in.


I'll be the first to tell you I ain't walking far haha! More than a mile and I'm out. No heavy using here. I've had some buddies that have really liked them so we'll see what we see. I just needed something and came pretty close to meeting the great tempter one night last fall. Last thing I want to step on!


----------



## Barron79 (Aug 9, 2020)

I bought a pair of Irish Setters Vapertecs   
at the start of turkey season. Probably put 50 miles on them in the mountains so far this year. Last weekend while walking up a creek to get through some thick laurels they began to leak. Water was only about halfway up them. Other than that they have been great. I broke my leg last year above my ankle so support was a must for me. Took 2 trips to break them in and all is good now. The leaking isn’t a deal breaker for me just an inconvenience. When these wear out though I will be trying out another brand.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 9, 2020)

Every pair of boots I've owned over the years has leaked at some point other than rubber boots. The kennetreks I have now will leak if I'm in the water for a long period of time. My feet only are damp and not soaked. If I plan on being in water for any length of time I wear waders or rubber boots. The kennetreks I've had since last October are holding up fairly well. I wear them everyday and doing tree work takes a toll on boots. I hope to get through the season before the bottoms are slick. I've got several gouges in the leather, knicked the end of the boot with a saw, edges are already slick from my funny walking. I don't know that they will be worth resoling or not. Usually don't get more than a year out of a pair of boots and these don't appear they will last much longer than a year. But, they are by far the most comfortable, supportive boot that I've owned. It's hard for me to wear any other shoes now. I'll definitely be buying another pair when the time comes. No need in trying anything else.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 9, 2020)

Barron79 said:


> I bought a pair of Irish Setters Vapertecs
> at the start of turkey season. Probably put 50 miles on them in the mountains so far this year. Last weekend while walking up a creek to get through some thick laurels they began to leak. Water was only about halfway up them. Other than that they have been great. I broke my leg last year above my ankle so support was a must for me. Took 2 trips to break them in and all is good now. The leaking isn’t a deal breaker for me just an inconvenience. When these wear out though I will be trying out another brand.




I bought a pair of Irish Setter 8" Deer Trackers a few years ago because I had never heard a negative word about Irish Setter boots.  They were the singular most uncomfortable shoe I've ever owned.  An aftermarket cushioned insole made them at least tolerable.  I know feet are different on every person, so if you like Irish Setters, then you probably love them, but I wasn't impressed.  I still wear them in the summer and around the garden and I don't think they've ever leaked.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 9, 2020)

I just don't wanna get bit on my leg Im not gonna be swimming or hiking the AT in them,  hope they can do that! If so they've served there purpose!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 9, 2020)

Barron79 said:


> I bought a pair of Irish Setters Vapertecs
> at the start of turkey season. Probably put 50 miles on them in the mountains so far this year. Last weekend while walking up a creek to get through some thick laurels they began to leak. Water was only about halfway up them. Other than that they have been great. I broke my leg last year above my ankle so support was a must for me. Took 2 trips to break them in and all is good now. The leaking isn’t a deal breaker for me just an inconvenience. When these wear out though I will be trying out another brand.





Joe Brandon said:


> I just don't wanna get bit on my leg Im not gonna be swimming or hiking the AT in them,  hope they can do that! If so they've served there purpose!



Yea I put hella miles on mine, and the middle GA WMAs are mostly river flood plains, hardwood creek bottoms, swamps, etc. I hit more water than most do, from crossing creeks frequently to walking several hundred yards through several inches of water in flooded bottoms. I probably should have started with rubber snake boots. I got my wife some Lacrosse Aerohead rubber snake boots. I’m gonna get some of the same and retire. I think the Irish Setters would be fine in hill country. I personally think I’m just gonna get some turtle skin snake gaiters and rock my Crispis for the warm mountain hunts.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 9, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I put hella miles on mine, and the middle GA WMAs are mostly river flood plains, hardwood creek bottoms, swamps, etc. I hit more water than most do, from crossing creeks frequently to walking several hundred yards through several inches of water in flooded bottoms. I probably should have started with rubber snake boots. I got my wife some Lacrosse Aerohead rubber snake boots. I’m gonna get some of the same and retire. I think the Irish Setters would be fine in hill country. I personally think I’m just gonna get some turtle skin snake gaiters and rock my Crispis for the warm mountain hunts.


Man yall got me looking at those crispis and the kenetreke but the crispis are out of 13 ee. The kenetrek have a great size selection. The Hardscrabble Hiker looks like my type of versitile boot but I'm going to have to talk mama into letting me spend that much on a boot. And yes she is the boss!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 9, 2020)

I got the irish setter snake boots to try on a couple of places, but for bad bad stuff i still like my danner crater rims with snake chaps. Both have their place. As far as leaky wore out boots go, it seems like nothing lasts as long as the price suggests it should last. Maybe im just cheap??


----------



## deadend (Aug 9, 2020)

Got the Crispi Colorado's in a week or so ago.  First impressions are pretty good.  One of the best feeling out of the box boots I've had. (and I've had a bunch)  I put some SOLE insoles in because I've got some plantar fasciitis at the moment.  Part of the problem with stiff mountaineering boots is walking on flat ground but these, while plenty stiff, have enough rocker built into the sole that they walk flat ground pretty good.  Toe box is wider than most Italian boots which is good because that has been a problem with most boots for me.  The heel cup is fairly pronounced and I haven't had any heel slip so far.  I've only got about 15 miles on them so far with a pack but I don't see anything changing for the worse.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 9, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Man yall got me looking at those crispis and the kenetreke but the crispis are out of 13 ee. The kenetrek have a great size selection. The Hardscrabble Hiker looks like my type of versitile boot but I'm going to have to talk mama into letting me spend that much on a boot. And yes she is the boss!


Take a look at some of the online retailers. Scheels had my size when crispis website didn’t


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 9, 2020)

I guess I'll stick with my Danner High Ground and Pronghorns. I'm just not paying $400 for a pair of boots. I'm sure they're good though.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 9, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I guess I'll stick with my Danner High Ground and Pronghorns. I'm just not paying $400 for a pair of boots. I'm sure they're good though.


I’m sure those danners will do fine. My brother wears danners and loves them, a lot of guys do. It took me a few years of climbing ridges in hiking shoes, cheap boots, and rubber/neopreme whitetail boots before I ponied up and got some good boots, but I make good money and like to flex on the squirrels with my expensive stuff. I pretty much went from inadequate boots to Gucci boots. I almost bought some danners last year, and if I did I probably wouldn’t have went to the Crispis.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 9, 2020)

Whatever we all have on our feet this year I hope we can all bag a bear or two in them!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 9, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m sure those danners will do fine. My brother wears danners and loves them, a lot of guys do. It took me a few years of climbing ridges in hiking shoes, cheap boots, and rubber/neopreme whitetail boots before I ponied up and got some good boots, but I make good money and like to flex on the squirrels with my expensive stuff. I pretty much went from inadequate boots to Gucci boots. I almost bought some danners last year, and if I did I probably wouldn’t have went to the Crispis.



The Danner's fit like a glove are lightweight and I can usually get a couple seasons of hard mountain use out of em for around $200. Whenever I need new laces I call customer service and they send me a couple pair of Danner laces. If they ever fail me I'll try something new.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 9, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I guess I'll stick with my Danner High Ground and Pronghorns. I'm just not paying $400 for a pair of boots. I'm sure they're good though.



Yeah, it's pretty bad when you have to sell a kidney to buy some boots.  I hope I don't need it one day.


I've got some High Grounds too.  Super light and super comfortable, but walking downhill for extended periods will wear a blister on the outside and top of my little toe.  Never had a boot do that before.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 9, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yeah, it's pretty bad when you have to sell a kidney to buy some boots.  I hope I don't need it one day.
> 
> 
> I've got some High Grounds too.  Super light and super comfortable, but walking downhill for extended periods will wear a blister on the outside and top of my little toe.  Never had a boot do that before.



The only issue I've had was a broken cleat and Danner sent me a brand new pair along with 3 pairs of Danner Merino Wool socks.


----------



## splatek (Aug 10, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Whatever we all have on our feet this year I hope we can all bag a bear or two in them!!!!



I feel super poor in this conversation with my on sale, clearanced out rocky snake boots and some amazon "special" low tops. But I am with you, regardless of boots, I hope more than a few bears hit the ground.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 10, 2020)

splatek said:


> I feel super poor in this conversation with my on sale, clearanced out rocky snake boots and some amazon "special" low tops. But I am with you, regardless of boots, I hope more than a few bears hit the ground.


Some of us have to make up for our lack of hunting skill with boujee expensive gear. If we can’t walk out with meat in our pack we at least have a couple thousand dollars in gear that the peasants don’t have. Plus every dollar I spend on hunting gear is money my wife can’t spend on house decorations or some overmarketed beauty product. haha


----------



## splatek (Aug 10, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Some of us have to make up for our lack of hunting skill with boujee expensive gear. If we can’t walk out with meat in our pack we at least have a couple thousand dollars in gear that the peasants don’t have. Plus every dollar I spend on hunting gear is money my wife can’t spend on house decorations or some overmarketed beauty product. haha



Jeez now I feel really bad. i have neither hunting skill nor bouje gear
?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 10, 2020)

splatek said:


> Jeez now I feel really bad. i have neither hunting skill nor bouje gear
> ?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey your gonna see one or two of these guys kill a bear in shorts and an orange shirt sweating like a stuffed hog. Hunt fresh sign, look for food, play the wind, expect to kill a bear.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 10, 2020)

I like to methodically buy more and better gear for hunting. I figure I’m not quitting anytime soon, so as things need replacing (and sometimes before) I buy what I consider the best. Often it lasts longer and makes me more comfortable. That said, my 300 dollar boots are several years old and several years away from wearing out. but I only wear them hunting and wear out my work boots in about 6months. 
When I do need a pair, kenetreks or crispi will seriously get a look from me. Or schnees, or whatever is highly sought after at the time, lol


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 11, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> I like to methodically buy more and better gear for hunting. I figure I’m not quitting anytime soon, so as things need replacing (and sometimes before) I buy what I consider the best. Often it lasts longer and makes me more comfortable. That said, my 300 dollar boots are several years old and several years away from wearing out. but I only wear them hunting and wear out my work boots in about 6months.
> When I do need a pair, kenetreks or crispi will seriously get a look from me. Or schnees, or whatever is highly sought after at the time, lol


Same. All joking aside, buy what you can afford guys and spend some time scouting and hunting. Experience in the woods is more important than the nice gear. Nice gear does make things easier, and more comfortable but you don’t need it. I’ve spent the past few years upgrading all my cheap gear a few pieces at a time, but I spent a lot of time using cheaper gear, do it slow, research new pieces, decide what is right for you and replace pieces that create problems or inefficiency first.


----------



## splatek (Aug 11, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Same. All joking aside, buy what you can afford guys and spend some time scouting and hunting. Experience in the woods is more important than the nice gear. Nice gear does make things easier, and more comfortable but you don’t need it. I’ve spent the past few years upgrading all my cheap gear a few pieces at a time, but I spent a lot of time using cheaper gear, do it slow, research new pieces, decide what is right for you and replace pieces that create problems or inefficiency first.



Yeah for sure. This is great advice.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 11, 2020)

It all comes down to how my feet feel at the end of the day.  I spent too many mornings the day after playing ball hobbling to the bathroom on hurt feet.  I discovered that if I bought shoes that provided support, the morning after wasn't nearly so bad.  That thought process translated into my hunting boots.  I don't want to spend $400 on a pair of boots.  Heck, I don't want to spend $150 on a pair of boots.  But if I can hunt in the places I hunt and my feet don't hurt at the end of the day, I'm more likely to go back in there the next day.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 11, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It all comes down to how my feet feel at the end of the day.  I spent too many mornings the day after playing ball hobbling to the bathroom on hurt feet.  I discovered that if I bought shoes that provided support, the morning after wasn't nearly so bad.  That thought process translated into my hunting boots.  I don't want to spend $400 on a pair of boots.  Heck, I don't want to spend $150 on a pair of boots.  But if I can hunt in the places I hunt and my feet don't hurt at the end of the day, I'm more likely to go back in there the next day.



I learned the same thing over these past few years hunting the mountains. When I started out, I Purchased a pair of Irish setter Vapotrek snake boots. They were super comfortable right out of the box, and I put a lot of miles on them.  It was only after I started using a nice pair of Solomon‘s last winter that I realized there’s a big difference between comfort and support. The Solomons while equally comfortable, also provide the ankle support which the snake boots are not capable of.  It’s especially noticeable when carrying any amount of weight on your back while side hilling, climbing or descending.  Making the change has really allowed me to hike further, hunt longer, with less recovery needed.  I’m usually pretty frugal when it comes to purchasing hunting gear, but boots are not something to skimp on.


----------



## Sautee hunter (Aug 17, 2020)

Kentrex is all I will wear best support and comfort in one package. I'm a lineman for a coop in northeast GA and one thing I learned is u live and die bye ur feet. I've done multiple 24 hours in my kestrex in the worst snow rain mud you name it. Kentrex mountain guides with some darn tough socks are hard to beat in the mountains or up a pole on hooks.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 19, 2020)

First impression of the Crispi Nevadas is very positive.  I've had precious little time to actually put in some scouting, and I wanted to check out some places I found back during morel season.  I took a couple cameras and laced up the new boots and put about 4 miles on them one afternoon earlier this week.  I had already walked about 6 miles at work and my feet felt great at the end of the day.  Great support.  No hot spots.  And they felt rock solid while side hilling.  I think they're gonna be a good boot.


----------



## boogerhollowg (Aug 26, 2020)

Try on as many brands as you can, if you know someone that has some you could wear for a day or so, do it. I have a lot of Danners, love em...have a couple pair of Salewas, love em...have 2 pair of Kenetrek mountain extremes and if I'm gonna check cameras for miles in the mountains that's what I'll be wearing hands down. They're not for every type of foot but if they work for yours, they feel as good as any well worn tennis shoe. Break in isn't that bad if you walk a lot at work. I just waxed mine and wore them to work for 2 weeks and they were fine for MY feet.


----------



## Professor (Aug 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Some of us have to make up for our lack of hunting skill with boujee expensive gear. If we can’t walk out with meat in our pack we at least have a couple thousand dollars in gear that the peasants don’t have. Plus every dollar I spend on hunting gear is money my wife can’t spend on house decorations or some overmarketed beauty product. haha


Hey now, this is my first ever expensive pair of boots. I really do not want to be thrown in with the brand new rich hunter with all the gear. You know the guy. His son played baseball with your son and every practice he had a new $400 bat. For the record, I have gear from WW2, Korea, Viet Nam, and desert storm and I use it all.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> Hey now, this is my first ever expensive pair of boots. I really do not want to be thrown in with the brand new rich hunter with all the gear. You know the guy. His son played baseball with your son and every practice he had a new $400 bat. For the record, I have gear from WW2, Korea, Viet Nam, and desert storm and I use it all.



Oh I was making fun of myself, not you.

For the record, I’m not a name brand guy. I don’t own a yeti, I buy cheap everyday clothes, and cheap tennis shoes, I don’t drive a new car. I have some very expensive techincal camo, mid range Trijicon scopes, and some nice boots, and a nice pack that a buddy gave me for free. I like well made functional stuff that makes me more comfortable, which happens to be expensive most of the time, but sometimes it isn’t. I try to buy products with good reputations for quality, rather than flashy or popular brands. I still hunt out of a 20 year old tomcat climber.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 27, 2020)

I read as narcissistic in jest. I've never had a nice boot. My feet always hurt along with my ankles and hips. Now only my hips hurt. I wish they were the first boot I ever bought. Maybe my hips wouldn't hurt. They are well worth the money


----------



## Professor (Aug 28, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh I was making fun of myself, not you.
> 
> For the record, I’m not a name brand guy. I don’t own a yeti, I buy cheap everyday clothes, and cheap tennis shoes, I don’t drive a new car. I have some very expensive techincal camo, mid range Trijicon scopes, and some nice boots, and a nice pack that a buddy gave me for free. I like well made functional stuff that makes me more comfortable, which happens to be expensive most of the time, but sometimes it isn’t. I try to buy products with good reputations for quality, rather than flashy or popular brands. I still hunt out of a 20 year old tomcat climber.


Chris I was having some fun. I understood your intent.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 28, 2020)

When it comes to most things my philosophy is buy the best you can afford. I like to wear stuff slap out and still be pleased with the purchase. Buying cheap has bit me too many times. With that said my daily driver is 25 years old. My bow is 45 years old. I gave $279 for my Crispi boots. I only wear them to the woods. Going into my 3rd year with them. It wouldn't surprise me to get 10 years out of 'em. For my lightweight "snake boots" I've got a pair of 17" uninsulated LL beans that'll probably outlast me. To each his own.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Professor said:


> Chris I was having some fun. I understood your intent.


Yea I thought so, but I didn’t have time to read the whole thing. I was busy buying a $400 bat for my kid


----------



## Professor (Aug 29, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> When it comes to most things my philosophy is buy the best you can afford. I like to wear stuff slap out and still be pleased with the purchase. Buying cheap has bit me too many times. With that said my daily driver is 25 years old. My bow is 45 years old. I gave $279 for my Crispi boots. I only wear them to the woods. Going into my 3rd year with them. It wouldn't surprise me to get 10 years out of 'em. For my lightweight "snake boots" I've got a pair of 17" uninsulated LL beans that'll probably outlast me. To each his own.


I am the same way. I buy cheap sometimes because it is the only option and I know it will only get me for a while. I look for high quality on clearance, last year's model, used at the right price. I know this gear will be here longer than me. My bow is 42 years old


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2020)

So, I finally tested out the insulation on my non-insulated Crispi boots. My toes are freezing. These boots are great, but they are not made for really cold weather. After Christmas I will be looking for the stay warm mountain boots.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 1, 2020)

Professor said:


> So, I finally tested out the insulation on my non-insulated Crispi boots. My toes are freezing. These boots are great, but they are not made for really cold weather. After Christmas I will be looking for the stay warm mountain boots.



I guess as with most things, everyone's mileage may vary.  I've worn no other boot besides uninsulated Crispis from September till now.  I've had a few hunts in the 20s. Paired with good wool socks, my feet haven't gotten cold yet.


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I guess as with most things, everyone's mileage may vary.  I've worn no other boot besides uninsulated Crispis from September till now.  I've had a few hunts in the 20s. Paired with good wool socks, my feet haven't gotten cold yet.


People are different. I have always battled cold feet. In fact, I am wearing two pairs of wool socks and my feet are freezing.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 1, 2020)

Im 3 weeks and probably 30-40 Mountain miles into the new Lacrosse Lodestar uninsulated and to this point I've been very impressed. These retail for $219 and are a good alternative for someone not wanting to drop $400 on a pair of boots.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 1, 2020)

Professor said:


> So, I finally tested out the insulation on my non-insulated Crispi boots. My toes are freezing. These boots are great, but they are not made for really cold weather. After Christmas I will be looking for the stay warm mountain boots.


I have lived and hunted in the mountains all my life.  I have never found any warm mountain boots.  I have a hard time keeping my feet warm.  I would advise to stay away from insulated boots.   The more insulation you have, the more your feet sweat when your pulling these mountains.   Get uninsulated boots and a pair of boot blankets.  The boot blankets are very lightweight.   Once you get to your stand put on the boot blankets and lay one of those Hothands hand warmers on the toe of your boot inside the boot blankets.  That is a lot cheaper than buying expensive insulated boots that won't keep your feet warm anyhow.   You can thank me later.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 1, 2020)

Professor said:


> So, I finally tested out the insulation on my non-insulated Crispi boots. My toes are freezing. These boots are great, but they are not made for really cold weather. After Christmas I will be looking for the stay warm mountain boots.


Which ones did you get? I got uninsulated Nevada’s. They are full leather, so they should be semi warm. They weren’t too hot in September.


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 2, 2020)

Only fault I've found with the crispi nevadas are.... they dont like you to prop your feet up around camp fire. Sole started coming unglued at the toes....


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> Only fault I've found with the crispi nevadas are.... they dont like you to prop your feet up around camp fire. Sole started coming unglued at the toes....


Do your Nevada’s feel tight over the mid foot knuckle? It’s the Tarsalmetatarsal joint, the one that doesn’t bend, directly above the arch. My Nevadas kinda pinch down on that hump, especially when I spend a lot of time down hilling. I wrote it off to break-in at first, but I’ve put probably 30-40 miles on these and they still feel tight in that spot, I have plenty of room in the toes.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got some Irish Setter snake boots. Took forever to break in, but they are pretty comfortable now, until I put them up wet and they get stiff. The cheap waterproof membrane started leaking in less than a year, I am rough on shoes and submit them to more miles and more water than they were probably intended for though. My next pair of snake boots will be the rubber/neopreme Lacrosse ones. I’m personally not interested in more Irish setters.


I have worn the Lacrosse Alpha snake boots for a few seasons and the only issue I've had is the terrible insole they come with. Replaced them with some Dr Schol's and they are much more comfortable


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> I have worn the Lacrosse Alpha snake boots for a few seasons and the only issue I've had is the terrible insole they come with. Replaced them with some Dr Schol's and they are much more comfortable


Yea I’m getting some Lacrosse next to replace my Irish Setters that are falling apart after 2.5 years. Got my wife a pair of the Lacrosse Aerohead snake boots, she likes them a lot.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 2, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Im 3 weeks and probably 30-40 Mountain miles into the new Lacrosse Lodestar uninsulated and to this point I've been very impressed. These retail for $219 and are a good alternative for someone not wanting to drop $400 on a pair of boots.


I'm waiting on the UPS dude right now to deliver the Lacrosse Atlas I bought for $69 on Camofire. I figured I could risk 69 bucks on a pair of lightly insulated boots. I was looking for the Salewa mid GTX but can't find them locally to try on and didn't want to spend the apprx $300 sight unseen. I've heard good things about these Lacrosse Atlas so I have high hopes.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I’m getting some Lacrosse next to replace my Irish Setters that are falling apart after 2.5 years. Got my wife a pair of the Lacrosse Aerohead snake boots, she likes them a lot.


No complaints here since I've replaced the insole. I spend a lot of time on creek bottoms and briar patches and have no leaks worn spots or gouges


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Which ones did you get? I got uninsulated Nevada’s. They are full leather, so they should be semi warm. They weren’t too hot in September.


Idaho


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Professor said:


> Idaho


Yea they are a cloth/leather mix. Probably awesome for early season. My brother got some cheap boot blanket things he is gonna try next week. Couple of guys on here recommend them. I can’t remember the actual name of them, but it’s those insulated things you put on over your boots.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea they are a cloth/leather mix. Probably awesome for early season. My brother got some cheap boot blanket things he is gonna try next week. Couple of guys on here recommend them. I can’t remember the actual name of them, but it’s those insulated things you put on over your boots.


arctic shield boot covers?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2020)

They work too!  Just put one of the Hothands hand warmer on the toe of your boot when you first get to your stand.  I have sat all day on some cold rough days with that setup.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 2, 2020)

On my sixth season with my Danners at the moment. Still waterproof, still sound, got many, many a mile on them. Light and warm, and cost just over $200.

The secret to warm feet is one pair of loose-fitting wool socks, and loosely laced boots. I hunt in temps i the teens and 20s frequently, sometimes single digits. I never need a chemical footwarmer.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> On my sixth season with my Danners at the moment. Still waterproof, still sound, got many, many a mile on them. Light and warm, and cost just over $200.
> 
> The secret to warm feet is one pair of loose-fitting wool socks, and loosely laced boots. I hunt in temps i the teens and 20s frequently, sometimes single digits. I never need a chemical footwarmer.


Yea but you’re a real man, us tender babies get cold feets.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea but you’re a real man, us tender babies get cold feets.


Again. Wool socks. Loose lacing.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> arctic shield boot covers?


That’s what I was talking about.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Again. Wool socks. Loose lacing.


Oh for sure. I’m a nicotine addict though, it’s a vasoconstrictor, and makes circulation in extremities less efficient. I’m on the couch now with my fireplace going 6ft away and my toes are still cold. Hot tip, if you want warmer hands and feet don’t use nicotine.


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Do your Nevada’s feel tight over the mid foot knuckle? It’s the Tarsalmetatarsal joint, the one that doesn’t bend, directly above the arch. My Nevadas kinda pinch down on that hump, especially when I spend a lot of time down hilling. I wrote it off to break-in at first, but I’ve put probably 30-40 miles on these and they still feel tight in that spot, I have plenty of room in the toes.


No. I'm flat footed so i ordered mine wide, just as I would my shoes. I have bad ankles so I run them loose at the foot and cinch em down on the a.b.s.s. I've never had a boot that separated tension on my boot strings and I'm a big fan. I'm a nicotine user myself. Sounds like I need to look at some booties too.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> On my sixth season with my Danners at the moment. Still waterproof, still sound, got many, many a mile on them. Light and warm, and cost just over $200.
> 
> The secret to warm feet is one pair of loose-fitting wool socks, and loosely laced boots. I hunt in temps i the teens and 20s frequently, sometimes single digits. I never need a chemical footwarmer.


I'm glad that works for you.   I wish it did for me.  I have tried it but my feet still get freezing cold.   The boot blankets and handwarmers are the only way I have found to keep my feet warm.   I do agree with the Danners though.  I don't even remember how many years I have had mine now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh for sure. I’m a nicotine addict though, it’s a vasoconstrictor, and makes circulation in extremities less efficient. I’m on the couch now with my fireplace going 6ft away and my toes are still cold. Hot tip, if you want warmer hands and feet don’t use nicotine.


Pack of smokes and a can of dip a day here. For the last 40 years or so.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 22, 2020)

Which danner's do you like hillbilly,I have alway's wore the pronghorn but I just ordered a new pair of elk hunter's.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 23, 2020)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Which danner's do you like hillbilly,I have alway's wore the pronghorn but I just ordered a new pair of elk hunter's.


My brother has the elk hunters. He likes them. Not a ton of ankle support, and much less stiff than my Crispi Nevada’s. But I think they are a tad lighter, and since they are pretty flexible you can stalk a little quieter than in true mountain boots. They don’t come with insoles, don’t be like my brother and go months in them with no insoles. Haha. They must be pretty comfy if he never noticed until I pointed it out.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

So you are telling me I have to buy insoles ,i read a lot of reviews on these boots and all it says is that insoles are not removable.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 23, 2020)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> So you are telling me I have to buy insoles ,i read a lot of reviews on these boots and all it says is that insoles are not removable.


His boots did not come with insoles. Not sure if they all come like that. 
edit: The danner website has no mention of insole, I believe the “non removable insole” you read about is just the raw footbed. There will be a flat stitched seam down the center of the footbed. 
And you don’t have to buy insoles, pull the insoles out of a old pair of tennis shoes and slide them in. After we noticed his elk hunters didn’t have any we borrowed the insoles out of his everyday boots.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

I just called Danner and they said boots have insole it is just not removable.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 6, 2021)

Anyone wearing Irish setter elk tracker boots?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 7, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Anyone wearing Irish setter elk tracker boots?


I’ve got some Irish Setter snake boots. They suck. Waterproof membrane (not GORTEX) lasted less than 6 months, I got them mid turkey season and they were leaking during small game season the same year. Lace eyelits are cheap thin metal and many are bent, and there are some seams that aren’t holding up. I won’t waste money on another pair. I know it isn’t the same boot, but if they won’t build a snake boot well then I doubt they build any boot well. Get some Crispis or Kenetrex. Might cost double, but they last 3x as long as the cheaper boots.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 7, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got some Irish Setter snake boots. They suck. Waterproof membrane (not GORTEX) lasted less than 6 months, I got them mid turkey season and they were leaking during small game season the same year. Lace eyelits are cheap thin metal and many are bent, and there are some seams that aren’t holding up. I won’t waste money on another pair. I know it isn’t the same boot, but if they won’t build a snake boot well then I doubt they build any boot well. Get some Crispis or Kenetrex. Might cost double, but they last 3x as long as the cheaper boots.



Ive been an Irish Setters fan for 20 years, but last year I bought their snake boots and on the dog bear hunt I ended up in a shallow bog and my feet got drenched. I emailed customer no-service, and actually got a reply... 2 months later. They wanted a receipt, and blah blah blah. I just said forget it and ill get a pair a Danner. 20 year customer lost.

At the time I actually had a pair of Elk Trackers on backorder from Midwayusa.com, but I have since cancelled that order.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

I had a pair of elk trackers that lasted maybe 1 hunting season,China junk and no customer service contacted them about my boots coming apart no help at all.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't like over the ankle boots. I use regular 3/4 all leather hiking boots. When it gets into the 40s. I put the artic shield boot covers over my boots. When it gets into the 30s I remove my boots and put my feet in the artic shield boot covers with a toe warmer.

My feet sweat a lot. makes it a challenge to keep them warm while sitting still. If you have been hiking awhile. It helps to remove your boots and let them air out a few minutes.


----------



## Tuckdy (Jan 7, 2021)

I can attest for the kenetreks. I have owned the uninsulated Mountain Guides now for almost 2 years.  By far the best "mountaineering boots" I've ever owned. I have worn them just about every day at work, in some horrible conditions, and also every single time I went into the woods for 2 hunting seasons. They have just now began to break down a bit.  Countless miles have been put on mine.  I have religiously applied the Kenetrek Oil and have had outstanding luck with them staying waterproof.  Little bit chilly for cold weather but like everyone else had said, the arctic shields and a hand warmer take care of that.  I am now in the market for a new pair and have always wanted to try the Scarpas but I kind of hate to not get another pair of the kenetreks. Has anyone tried the Scarpas?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 7, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got some Irish Setter snake boots. They suck. Waterproof membrane (not GORTEX) lasted less than 6 months, I got them mid turkey season and they were leaking during small game season the same year. Lace eyelits are cheap thin metal and many are bent, and there are some seams that aren’t holding up. I won’t waste money on another pair. I know it isn’t the same boot, but if they won’t build a snake boot well then I doubt they build any boot well. Get some Crispis or Kenetrex. Might cost double, but they last 3x as long as the cheaper boots.


Which crispis? What kentrex?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Which crispis? What kentrex?


Man you just need to look and see what you want. I have the Crispi Nevadas, they are a full leather, rather stiff, very supportive boot. Decently warm, but not too hot. My feet never got too cold this season wearing them. Crispi makes less stiff, more stiff, lighter, and cloth/leather mixes that breath better, or insulated models that range from light hiker type boots to basically lace up casts. If you read back through this thread you’ll see several recommendations for different models.
Kenetrex has a few less models overall, and they all seem to be full leather, and very supportive. Alexander’s in Blairsville has a few Kenetrex in stock if you want to try some on.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 8, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man you just need to look and see what you want. I have the Crispi Nevadas, they are a full leather, rather stiff, very supportive boot. Decently warm, but not too hot. My feet never got too cold this season wearing them. Crispi makes less stiff, more stiff, lighter, and cloth/leather mixes that breath better, or insulated models that range from light hiker type boots to basically lace up casts. If you read back through this thread you’ll see several recommendations for different models.
> Kenetrex has a few less models overall, and they all seem to be full leather, and very supportive. Alexander’s in Blairsville has a few Kenetrex in stock if you want to try some on.


Thanks brother. Seems like crispis and kenetrex get described a lot as “cast” and very stiff.. kinda worries me for how expensive they are. I would never describe my pronghorns as stiff or a cast. 
What is the biggest reason for folks choosing these?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Thanks brother. Seems like crispis and kenetrex get described a lot as “cast” and very stiff.. kinda worries me for how expensive they are. I would never describe my pronghorns as stiff or a cast.
> What is the biggest reason for folks choosing these?


It’s close to impossible to to roll your ankle in them. The added stability helps reduce lower leg and foot fatigue, especially when side or down hilling. The stiff shank in the sole also springs you forward as you roll off your heel. When you are packing weight, meat or a climber, the stiff boots make a huge difference. They do feel like a cast when new, but as you break them in they loosen up some. The full leather/stiff boots take some serious break in time, for me at least. Kenetreks are notorious for long break ins. Crispi advertises their boots as not needed a break in, but it took me probably 10 flatland miles, and then over 20 mountain miles until I felt like I broke them in.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 8, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Thanks brother. Seems like crispis and kenetrex get described a lot as “cast” and very stiff.. kinda worries me for how expensive they are. I would never describe my pronghorns as stiff or a cast.
> What is the biggest reason for folks choosing these?



I'm a year and a few months in to a pair of crispi summits.  I wear them every day.  To me they are a really good mix of a flexible hiking boot and still having enough stiffness in the sole for support.

As for the reason people choose stiffer boots, think of the sole of the boot as being like a suspension on a truck.  A half ton truck is made to feel good when you are riding around empty or with light loads.  If you are hauling heavier loads you need a stiffer suspension and you go to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck.

Boots do the same thing.  If you're backpacking or carry heavier loads a stiffer boot will take the fatigue of supporting that load off of your feet.  If you are walking shorter distances and lighter loads a less stiff boot is probably going to be more comfortable and quiet than a stiff boot.

Another place a stiffer boot really helps is on really rocky terrain.  Kind of like with the heavy load, the sole will take the stress of rough terrain off of your feet.

I'm not really familiar with kenetrecks but crispi has a flex rating for each boot they make on the website.  The higher the rating the stiffer the boot.  I would say danner pronghorns would be comparable to a flex II rating.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Let me add, part of that “cast” feet is in the sole, another part is in the upper and the way you cinch the lacing down. Crispis have a locking eyelet between the upper and lower so you can lace each one to different tightness. If I’m just walking down a flat trail I can leave the lower loose, and the upper sorta loose, once I start climbing I will cinch the upper down tight. For downhilling with weight I run everything right.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 8, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> I put bout 6 miles on my Crispis in the rain the first time I put them on my feet. No break in needed. One of the best hunting products I've ever bought. I'm sure the Kenetreks are good boots as well, I've just never owned any.


where did you try on your crispis?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 9, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> where did you try on your crispis?


I ordered mine. Can’t remember where, may have been straight from Crispi, but you should be able to catch them on sale somewhere. Measure your feet before you order and follow the size guide. As of now I almost wish I got half a size smaller, but they may have been too short. Maybe a narrow would have worked better for my feet. The toe box is very roomy and should be perfect for folks with wide feet. They fit really well with thick wool socks, but early season with thin socks my toes slid around a little, but the boots weren’t broken in when I had that issue, so it could have been that. I’m pretty sure some fancy insoles would help. They were dang near perfect with thick socks in the December chestatee hunt.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 9, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> where did you try on your crispis?


I ordered mine the same size as my shoes and they fit perfect. I think it was elk101store. Do not kick your feet up at the fire pit or the glue on the toe will fail....


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 9, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I ordered mine. Can’t remember where, may have been straight from Crispi, but you should be able to catch them on sale somewhere. Measure your feet before you order and follow the size guide. As of now I almost wish I got half a size smaller, but they may have been too short. Maybe a narrow would have worked better for my feet. The toe box is very roomy and should be perfect for folks with wide feet. They fit really well with thick wool socks, but early season with thin socks my toes slid around a little, but the boots weren’t broken in when I had that issue, so it could have been that. I’m pretty sure some fancy insoles would help. They were dang near perfect with thick socks in the December chestatee hunt.


Wonder if you could size from home ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 9, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Wonder if you could size from home ?


You can. And I did. On the Crispi website there is a sizing chart. My measurements put me at a 12, which is my normal shoe size. Have your wife trace your feet on a sheet of paper while you are standing and take some measurements. Their sizing is almost spot on with Nike shoes, just keep in mind that the toe box is roomy, so if you have narrow feet get a narrow, or look at Kenetrex. Crispi builds the boots to a more American fit, most other companies build their boots to a European fit, meaning a narrow toe box, and a slightly narrower overall fit. Maybe someone can explain it better than me. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 9, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> You can. And I did. On the Crispi website there is a sizing chart. My measurements put me at a 12, which is my normal shoe size. Have your wife trace your feet on a sheet of paper while you are standing and take some measurements. Their sizing is almost spot on with Nike shoes, just keep in mind that the toe box is roomy, so if you have narrow feet get a narrow, or look at Kenetrex. Crispi builds the boots to a more American fit, most other companies build their boots to a European fit, meaning a narrow toe box, and a slightly narrower overall fit. Maybe someone can explain it better than me. Hope it makes sense.


Thanks brother! Do you have kenetrex or crispis?


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 10, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> where did you try on your crispis?


I ordered mine as well. Looked at the sizing chart. Orderd my normal size. They felt like they where made for my feet. The sole seems much stiffer than any boot I've owned which is exactly what I wanted for the hills. My feet ain't doing yoga over the rocks, stumps and side hills. Felt a lil' odd at first but soon as I took off through the woods, I knew I had bought a good pair of boots.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 10, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> I ordered mine as well. Looked at the sizing chart. Orderd my normal size. They felt like they where made for my feet. The sole seems much stiffer than any boot I've owned which is exactly what I wanted for the hills. My feet ain't doing yoga over the rocks, stumps and side hills. Felt a lil' odd at first but soon as I took off through the woods, I knew I had bought a good pair of boots.


I cannot find this sizing chart.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 10, 2021)

So, after a full deer season of wearing nothing but my Crispi Nevadas, I like them even more.  I went fishing in my Meindls last week and it was the first time I had put them on since I bought my Crispis.  They almost felt bulky compared to the Crispis.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jan 10, 2021)

NGS and others who have the crispi nevadas, how well do you see these things holding up?  

The reason I ask is that Ive worn most all the big name boots. For the last 6 years Ive bought a new pair of meindl perfekt light hikers every year and that’s all I can make them last. I probably average 300-400 miles a year in the mountains and I wear boots every day at work. I love the meindls and wouldnt pay nearly double for a new pair of boots unless its going to REALLY extend boot life.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 10, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> NGS and others who have the crispi nevadas, how well do you see these things holding up?
> 
> The reason I ask is that Ive worn most all the big name boots. For the last 6 years Ive bought a new pair of meindl perfekt light hikers every year and that’s all I can make them last. I probably average 300-400 miles a year in the mountains and I wear boots every day at work. I love the meindls and wouldnt pay nearly double for a new pair of boots unless its going to REALLY extend boot life.



Brian Call and Ryan Lampers each claim to have gotten over 2000 miles out of their Crispis.  I'd say I've got somewhere north of 60 so far.  Will have a lot more come spring.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Thanks brother! Do you have kenetrex or crispis?


Crispi Nevada.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Wait, I think I ordered mine from https://shop.gohunt.com/collections/footwear They have some great info on boots on that site.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Crispi Nevada.


Can you send me the measurement guide?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 10, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I have really liked these Salomons.  Very comfortable out of the box, but stiff enough uppers so they provide very good support when carrying a load or side hilling.  They are still 100% waterproof, and while they are not cheap at around $225, you can purchase them at any REI store.  If you are an REI member their 100% customer satisfaction guarantee return policy is second to none.  Where them for a month and if you decide you don’t like the color return for a full refund.  If you wait until March you can get them at REI for 25% off during their annual sale.
> View attachment 1003434


Which model is this ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh and let me add that the vibram sole grips like crazy


Mountainbuck said:


> Can you send me the measurement guide?


Just looked, couldn’t find it. I know for a fact I used a sizing chart for foot length and width.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh and let me add that the vibram sole grips like crazy
> 
> Just looked, couldn’t find it. I know for a fact I used a sizing chart for foot length and width.


Me either!


----------



## jbogg (Jan 10, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Which model is this ?



They are the Quest 3 GTX.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 10, 2021)

Midway usa has the kennetreks mountain extreme on sale for $383. Just ordered another pair. Regular price is $485


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 11, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Midway usa has the kennetreks mountain extreme on sale for $383. Just ordered another pair. Regular price is $485


Do they have an online sizing guide?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Do they have an online sizing guide?


Not sure, they fit true to size. I wear at 11 wide in most Everything from shoes to other boots. They fit perfect.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Do they have an online sizing guide?


If you are in north GA go try some on at Alexander’s in Blaisville. They keep kenetrex in stock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought a pair of crispis last year and they fit true to my regular shoe size.   /Feel stiff when I put them on but are comfy.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 15, 2021)

Just placed an order for Kentreck Mountain extremes


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 16, 2021)

Kenetrek 's on the way Midway USA .


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 16, 2021)

Dan DeBord said:


> Kenetrek 's on the way Midway USA .


Me as well! Hoping they fit!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jan 16, 2021)

I am looking at Kenetreks as well, I get their catalogs in the mail. I'm always torn between a pair of solid boots, or stalking mocs. I'm about to buy a recurve outfit and figured a pair of Kenetreks into the price, or a pair of Catskill mountain mocs. I'm always just worried about ?.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 23, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I am looking at Kenetreks as well, I get their catalogs in the mail. I'm always torn between a pair of solid boots, or stalking mocs. I'm about to buy a recurve outfit and figured a pair of Kenetreks into the price, or a pair of Catskill mountain mocs. I'm always just worried about ?.


Get both, walk in with the moccasins and carry the boots in your pack and throw them on for the heavy walk out.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 24, 2021)

I bought some Kenetreks 2 November’s ago from Midway in Black Friday. They are hands down the best boot I’ve ever put my foot in. I have a BUNCH of miles on them, but they are still in great shape and just starting to show a tad of wear. I hope to use them through next winter at which point I’ll get another pair and rotate the older ones to work boots. They’re expensive, but I was eating Salomons 2 pair a year- so in the long run they’ve been more economical for me. YMMV


----------



## jbogg (Jan 25, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I bought some Kenetreks 2 November’s ago from Midway in Black Friday. They are hands down the best boot I’ve ever put my foot in. I have a BUNCH of miles on them, but they are still in great shape and just starting to show a tad of wear. I hope to use them through next winter at which point I’ll get another pair and rotate the older ones to work boots. They’re expensive, but I was eating Salomons 2 pair a year- so in the long run they’ve been more economical for me. YMMV



That’s good to know about the Kenetreks.  I have enjoyed my first pair of Salomons, but then again I’m only wearing them about once a week, and only off pavement.  I probably have 150 - 175 miles on them and they are holding up great.  Still very waterproof if I am only crossing a small stream quickly.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 25, 2021)

jbogg said:


> That’s good to know about the Kenetreks.  I have enjoyed my first pair of Salomons, but then again I’m only wearing them about once a week, and only off pavement.  I probably have 150 - 175 miles on them and they are holding up great.  Still very waterproof if I am only crossing a small stream quickly.


Thinking of trying the Salomons sent the kenetreks back just didn’t like them


----------



## Raylander (Jan 25, 2021)

jbogg said:


> That’s good to know about the Kenetreks.  I have enjoyed my first pair of Salomons, but then again I’m only wearing them about once a week, and only off pavement.  I probably have 150 - 175 miles on them and they are holding up great.  Still very waterproof if I am only crossing a small stream quickly.



Salomon makes a fine boot, no doubt about it! I used to go through a pair every year so. Then I just started spending more boot leather, in rougher country than ever before and they’d break down on me. I also wore them more than just woods, so that played a role as well. The price of the Kenetreks made me use them as only woods boots. That could be why they’re lasting longer but after getting use to them, I think they give me more ankle support and better traction on climbing steep and side-hillin’. They literally dig in like cleats. My legs seem to be in better shape after going hard for 2-3 days than with past boots.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Thinking of trying the Salomons sent the kenetreks back just didn’t like them


Stiff mountain boots are gonna be weird at first. They will not feel like a tennis shoe, and may require up to 20 miles to really break them in and get them to conform to your foot. I’m not talking about walking around your neighborhood on pavement either. My Cripis took about 20 miles in the hills carrying my hunting kit to really break in and start feeling right.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 25, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Stiff mountain boots are gonna be weird at first. They will not feel like a tennis shoe, and may require up to 20 miles to really break them in and get them to conform to your foot. I’m not talking about walking around your neighborhood on pavement either. My Cripis took about 20 miles in the hills carrying my hunting kit to really break in and start feeling right.



^^This right here. I was not sold at first, they were stiff, like REAL stiff outta the box


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 25, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Stiff mountain boots are gonna be weird at first. They will not feel like a tennis shoe, and may require up to 20 miles to really break them in and get them to conform to your foot. I’m not talking about walking around your neighborhood on pavement either. My Cripis took about 20 miles in the hills carrying my hunting kit to really break in and start feeling right.


It wasn’t so much the stiffness. But the fit I tried 3 different sizes. They were either too wide, too long or too narrow.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> It wasn’t so much the stiffness. But the fit I tried 3 different sizes. They were either too wide, too long or too narrow.


 Try some Crispis. They have a wider toe box, more like a tennis shoe. Just keep in mind some of that odd fit that isn’t quite right will go away as you break the boots in. Tennis shoes that don’t quite fit your foot right stretch and conform right out of the box, hard leather doesn’t. 
You may find that you prefer a narrower fit and a tight heel cup that will keep your toes from sliding around while you side hill and downhill.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 25, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Try some Crispis. They have a wider toe box, more like a tennis shoe. Just keep in mind some of that odd fit that isn’t quite right will go away as you break the boots in. Tennis shoes that don’t quite fit your foot right stretch and conform right out of the box, hard leather doesn’t.
> You may find that you prefer a narrower fit and a tight heel cup that will keep your toes from sliding around while you side hill and downhill.


Which model of the crispis


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Which model of the crispis


Nevada’s.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 26, 2021)

I have the Crispi Summits and Wyoming.  I like them both.  You might find the wyomings to b a bit less stiff imho


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm only on mile #5 with my new Danner Powderhorn, but so far they're a winner. Now if the ol' squirrel's would start moving a little better today I might like them even more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Try some Crispis. They have a wider toe box, more like a tennis shoe. Just keep in mind some of that odd fit that isn’t quite right will go away as you break the boots in. Tennis shoes that don’t quite fit your foot right stretch and conform right out of the box, hard leather doesn’t.
> You may find that you prefer a narrower fit and a tight heel cup that will keep your toes from sliding around while you side hill and downhill.



You can also tighten the laces across the top of the foot to keep them from sliding forward when going downhill or bumping them against rocks.


----------



## splatek (Jan 27, 2021)

My China Amazon no names have about +/-100 miles on them. Are they fancy? No. Are they pretty? Bahaha, no!!
 Pulled them out yesterday for a fishing/scouting/squirrel bowhunting trip yesterday. Put in about 8 miles and gained 800-900 feet elevation. A lot of side hilling. The only time they hurt my feet was on the flat(ish) walk to the truck. I’ve been looking to upgrade but I’m not putting in the miles many of y’all are. The place I scouted yesterday is unlikely to be on the hunt list even though I found fresh bear scat, 4 bucks beds with fresh scat, and super fresh rubs and scrapes. Are the hills deer still rubbing trees?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 27, 2021)

splatek said:


> My China Amazon no names have about +/-100 miles on them. Are they fancy? No. Are they pretty? Bahaha, no!!
> Pulled them out yesterday for a fishing/scouting/squirrel bowhunting trip yesterday. Put in about 8 miles and gained 800-900 feet elevation. A lot of side hilling. The only time they hurt my feet was on the flat(ish) walk to the truck. I’ve been looking to upgrade but I’m not putting in the miles many of y’all are. The place I scouted yesterday is unlikely to be on the hunt list even though I found fresh bear scat, 4 bucks beds with fresh scat, and super fresh rubs and scrapes. Are the hills deer still rubbing trees?


Dude run those cheap boots until the soles come off. You can upgrade once they break, but if you have decent boots no sense in upgrading now. And yea, some unbred or young does may have cycled back into estrus in January. I’m pretty sure the bucks will lay down sign until their antlers fall off even if no does are in estrus. The rubs are really just an “I was here” sign for other bucks.   They mark licking branches with the same glands, and they will use licking branches on community scrapes year round.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 17, 2021)

Took my Crispi Nevada’s up to 12,400ft in Arizona last week. 5 miles up dusty roots and volcanic skre. My toes got a tad sore from the 5 miles of downhill, no blisters, and it’s almost impossible to roll an ankle when laced properly.

If you are thinking about getting some serious boots, don’t hesitate. They also work well on the wet slick rocks and leaves here in GA.


----------



## ab30076 (Jun 30, 2021)

Everyone is different but depending on how many seasons you’re expecting to get out of your boots - I’d recommend the UnderArmour HovrDawns. That being said, I’m fully aware that UA has quality issues with much of its product line. These boots are quality though.

After taking them through 73 miles of the Bitterroot Wilderness in Idaho; the boots and my feet held up incredibly well. Those miles included a 24-hour period that saw a climb of 5900ft in elevation, hours of sidehilling, and a sudden hailstorm.

For a sub-$200 boot - when properly treated and with an insole specific to your foot - the Hovr Dawns will handle anything you can throw at them in the states you mentioned. And you should be able to try them on at your local Dicks, Cabelas, or BassPro.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 30, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Took my Crispi Nevada’s up to 12,400ft in Arizona last week. 5 miles up dusty roots and volcanic skre. My toes got a tad sore from the 5 miles of downhill, no blisters, and it’s almost impossible to roll an ankle when laced properly.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting some serious boots, don’t hesitate. They also work well on the wet slick rocks and leaves here in GA.



Tested my Crispi Nevadas last week in the San Juan national forest.  Lots of climbing and sidehilling on wet terrain after a sudden rain.  The grip and ankle support are really great.


----------



## Professor (Jul 1, 2021)

I was pleased with the pair of Crispi Idaho GTX I bought after starting the thread last spring. Unfortunately, the membrane failed in one of the boots and it started leaking with volume. That happened right at the end of the year. Crispi was great. I sent them the boots and after inspection, they determined the leak was caused by faulty materials. I paid them $70 and upgraded to the Guide GTX. These boots are that much better. I gave them a workout in Arizona and southern Utah and give them the highest rating. The biggest challenge I had in Arizona was the rocks. We used creek beds to move through the chaparral. We avoided most of the cacti and thorny bushes, but the price was all the rocks. The boots had no problem because it is almost impossible to turn your ankle in these boots. No blisters. No hot spots. Traction was excellent and the boots even performed well walking the sides of soft hills and ridges. I will give them a NG workout soon.


----------



## Professor (Jul 1, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Took my Crispi Nevada’s up to 12,400ft in Arizona last week. 5 miles up dusty roots and volcanic skre. My toes got a tad sore from the 5 miles of downhill, no blisters, and it’s almost impossible to roll an ankle when laced properly.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting some serious boots, don’t hesitate. They also work well on the wet slick rocks and leaves here in GA.


Where did you go in Arizona?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 1, 2021)

I boxed up my first pair of kennetreks to send back. Exactly 18 months of everyday use at work and the woods. Average between 5 to 7 miles each day. Bottoms are slick, leathers are gashed, cut and worn pretty bad. But they still are dry, still original laces and have served me well. I will get them to resoled and hopefully they will last another year or so.


----------



## Professor (Jul 2, 2021)

Raylander said:


> ^^This right here. I was not sold at first, they were stiff, like REAL stiff outta the box


When I first laced up the Crispis it felt like I was wearing armored stilts. It was really awkward, but I adjusted quickly.


----------



## Raylander (Jul 2, 2021)

Professor said:


> When I first laced up the Crispis it felt like I was wearing armored stilts. It was really awkward, but I adjusted quickly.



Yea. My Kennetreks loosened up after a few days of trucking the hills. They are hands down the best piece of equipment I’ve ever purchased


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm still being impressed by my sub $200 Lacrosse Lodestar. After well over 100 miles in the Cohutta's this Spring, they made a trip to Colorado and got abused for a week turkey hunting. I couldn't be more pleased and didn't have to sell a kidney.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 2, 2021)

Professor said:


> Where did you go in Arizona?


Went 8 miles down into the Grand Canyon, and on a shorter hike through Oak Creek Canyon but I wore my Merrill hiking shoes for those (don’t know the model) and they are awesome shoes. I took the Crispis up the San Francisco Peaks in the Kachina Peaks Wilderness just north of Flagstaff. We kinda bounced around.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 2, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I boxed up my first pair of kennetreks to send back. Exactly 18 months of everyday use at work and the woods. Average between 5 to 7 miles each day. Bottoms are slick, leathers are gashed, cut and worn pretty bad. But they still are dry, still original laces and have served me well. I will get them to resoled and hopefully they will last another year or so.



That’s an impressive testimonial, and a heck of a lot of hard miles.


----------



## Professor (Jul 3, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Yea. My Kennetreks loosened up after a few days of trucking the hills. They are hands down the best piece of equipment I’ve ever purchased


I want to get a pair and compare them to the Crispis. I wish I had started putting my money in high-end boots 30 years ago. Unfortunately I don't think anyone could have convinced me to do it.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 3, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Tested my Crispi Nevadas last week in the San Juan national forest.  Lots of climbing and sidehilling on wet terrain after a sudden rain.  The grip and ankle support are really great.
> 
> View attachment 1088352
> 
> View attachment 1088351


That place looks wild man.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 3, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> That place looks wild man.


It is.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

Ordered a pair of nevadas


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

I wonder how Sam Hunnicutt and Big Tom Wilson ever got along in these mountains without $500 boots?


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder how Sam Hunnicutt and Big Tom Wilson ever got along in these mountains without $500 boots?



Dunno. Theyd be surprised at the cost of my recurves too I bet.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder how Sam Hunnicutt and Big Tom Wilson ever got along in these mountains without $500 boots?



Most of me agrees with you 100%.

But I am also betting that back in their day the average boot was made much better and there was no such thing as el cheapo China knockoffs? And $1 then was about as tough to come by as a Benjamin today.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

Boone killed 99 bears in one season.  Id bet with the technology now, he’d make us short on bears.


----------



## Heath (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder how Sam Hunnicutt and Big Tom Wilson ever got along in these mountains without $500 boots?



Just fine but not nearly as comfortable.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Most of me agrees with you 100%.
> 
> But I am also betting that back in their day the average boot was made much better and there was no such thing as el cheapo China knockoffs? And $1 then was about as tough to come by as a Benjamin today.


The average boot then was homemade or ordered from the Sears & Rareback catalog. Prolly weighed about ten pounds a pair, too.


----------



## splatek (Jul 3, 2021)

$100 boots, uncomfortable
$99 bow, shoots arrows, slowly
$25 Wrangler stretch tan jeans things
$30 flannel
I’m starting to feel like the hobo on this forum.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

I agree about not buying cheapo boots, but durn, My $150 Danners have done me fine for at least 5 years now of hundreds of miles up and down these mountains. I'm not buying a $500 pair of boots unless I win the lottery. I don't really buy hunting clothes as fashion accessories, anyway.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

splatek said:


> $100 boots, uncomfortable
> $99 bow, shoots arrows, slowly
> $25 Wrangler stretch tan jeans things
> $30 flannel
> I’m starting to feel like the hobo on this forum.



Ive heard those chinese bows aint that slow


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I agree about not buying cheapo boots, but durn, My $150 Danners have done me fine for at least 5 years now of hundreds of miles up and down these mountains. I'm not buying a $500 pair of boots unless I win the lottery. I don't really buy hunting clothes as fashion accessories, anyway.



I have always bought meindls. For $239 Ive never made a single pair last even one year and theyre considered tough as pine knots. If I can get 2-3 years out of a pair of crispis that cost $400, all the better.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> The average boot then was homemade or ordered from the Sears & Rareback catalog. Prolly weighed about ten pounds a pair, too.





My great great grandfather on Hazel Creek about 100 years ago. Lace up the calf heavy hot leather are mostly what I've seen on historical photos of Hunnicut, Kephart, Calhoun, Cathey etc.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> View attachment 1088847
> My great great grandfather on Hazel Creek about 100 years ago. Lace up the calf heavy hot leather are mostly what I've seen on historical photos of Hunnicut, Kephart, Calhoun, Cathey etc.


Love that pic! Who's the baby? I bet he got around in the mountains just fine, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Dunno. Theyd be surprised at the cost of my recurves too I bet.


I whittle mine out of trees.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I agree about not buying cheapo boots, but durn, My $150 Danners have done me fine for at least 5 years now of hundreds of miles up and down these mountains. I'm not buying a $500 pair of boots unless I win the lottery. I don't really buy hunting clothes as fashion accessories, anyway.


I always thought the same thing until I broke down and bought a pair. No way I'm going back. I do without something else so I can have a good pair of boots. I wore danners for years until I bought the kennetreks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I always thought the same thing until I broke down and bought a pair. No way I'm going back. I do without something else so I can have a good pair of boots. I wore danners for years until I bought the kennetreks.


Good for you.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I whittle mine out of trees.



Post some primitive kill pics. Ive got some buddies who do this and man is it impressive!  Personally, even with a glass bow I want my shots inside 17 and prefer 7. I cant shoot a D longbow for the life of me so I cant imagine I could hit a fence with a selfbow.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Love that pic! Who's the baby? I bet he got around in the mountains just fine, too.



The baby is my grandfather's sister, Ruth Laney Chandler. She met and married Fred "Red" Chandler while he was working for the CCC on Hazel Creek and they lived out their lives in Waynesville after being pushed off Hazel Creek. A video interview of her and Red play on a loop at the Swain County Heritage Museum in Bryson. Aunt Ruth passed in 2002 but was an incredible woman.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder how Sam Hunnicutt and Big Tom Wilson ever got along in these mountains without $500 boots?


I was under the impression that those guys sought out and used the best technology of their time and bought the best gear they could afford. Unlike us their lives depended on their gear and skills.  They didn’t use AC or motor vehicles then either, but we all use those. We are all lesser men with less grit than the guys that forged their own paths into the wilderness frontier.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I was under the impression that those guys sought out and used the best technology of their time and bought the best gear they could afford. Unlike us their lives depended on their gear and skills.  They didn’t use AC or motor vehicles then either, but we all use those. We are all lesser men with less grit than the guys that forged their own paths into the wilderness frontier.



For sure, but some of “hunting” has just become silly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Post some primitive kill pics. Ive got some buddies who do this and man is it impressive!  Personally, even with a glass bow I want my shots inside 17 and prefer 7. I cant shoot a D longbow for the life of me so I cant imagine I could hit a fence with a selfbow.


I won't shoot outside of 15 with any kind of sightless bow. I ain't Fred Bear.  . A selfbow is just as accurate as a glass bow if you spine your arrows right. They are just slow compared to modern bows. But, they have kept people fed for thousands of years, and they still work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I was under the impression that those guys sought out and used the best technology of their time and bought the best gear they could afford. Unlike us their lives depended on their gear and skills.  They didn’t use AC or motor vehicles then either, but we all use those. We are all lesser men with less grit than the guys that forged their own paths into the wilderness frontier.


To a point. I think they would have been disgusted with CB radios, cellular trail cams, GPS units, and a lot of stuff we use today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2021)

I've had two pair of wolverines.   The last pair has lasted several years and I really like them but that model is no longer made so I bought a pair of Crispis and like them a lot.   Trade back and forth wearing them.  Although shorter the Crispi boots seem to have more ankle support.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> To a point. I think they would have been disgusted with CB radios, cellular trail cams, GPS units, and a lot of stuff we use today.



You're probably right about that.  Technology has certainly made hunting more comfortable, even if it's made us softer.   I'm only going as long and as far as my feet and knees allow me.  If I choose to spend a chunk of change on boots that I feel will allow me to go further and longer, I will.  

When I started hunting, my gear was pretty spartan by today's standards.  Hand-me-down thermal underwear worn under sweat pants and Army surplus BDUs.  A pair of government issue jungle boots from the Army surplus store. Brown cotton work gloves.  I hunted the same woods then that I hunt now.  But these days, I don't sit shivering with my teeth chattering.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 3, 2021)

Whether they wore expensive or cheap boots, our ancestors were much better physically conditioned to the elements than we are today.

My grandpa and great grandpa spent a fair amount of their teenage and young adult years in logging camps in Western NC and N.GA. My 20 minutes on a treadmill isn't going to condition my body anything like they were conditioned in camps working 12 hour days running a crosscut saw. Thats why their hands hung down to their knees in pics. They made due with what they had. But I guarantee you that if you had a time machine and gave them some of the amenities we enjoy today they'd gladly take many of them! However, they were stubborn in their ways, so who knows.


----------



## splatek (Jul 4, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Whether they wore expensive or cheap boots, our ancestors were much better physically conditioned to the elements than we are today.
> 
> My grandpa and great grandpa spent a fair amount of their teenage and young adult years in logging camps in Western NC and N.GA. My 20 minutes on a treadmill isn't going to condition my body anything like they were conditioned in camps working 12 hour days running a crosscut saw. Thats why their hands hung down to their knees in pics. They made due with what they had. But I guarantee you that if you had a time machine and gave them some of the amenities we enjoy today they'd gladly take many of them! However, they were stubborn in their ways, so who knows.




I agree man. My dad grew up in Western PA and worked outside pretty much every day of his life; the man had hands that were like gorillas. It wasn't "fun" but it's what had to be done. 
The thing about technology is that it draws the human mind in like a moth to the flame. Shane Mahoney has a take on technology that's a favorite of mine, I'll paraphrase here: 

'Humans have been fascinated with technology since man first made a stone tool, or harnessed fire. If humans had not been absolutely consumed with technology during our evolution we probably would look different and act different. And, it's this fascination with technology that explains why children and young adults of today are drawn to electronics; the iPad, video game console, etc is simply today's stone tool and as our ancestors were drawn to that, so to are our children today drawn to the technologies of the day.

^^ That always gave me a different perspective on folks that were "addicted" to their phones and iPads, not that I like it, but it puts it in perspective.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 4, 2021)

I might wear expensive boots and carry a high dollar bow but Im still self limiting with a sightless stick and string. I think we need to be very careful how far we let this stuff into the woods and water. I think we have allowed way too much already. An inline is not a muzzleloader. An electric motorcycle is not a bike. A cell cam is legal but if I call you to say a deer is coming Ive broken the law. Things have gotten strange.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> I agree man. My dad grew up in Western PA and worked outside pretty much every day of his life; the man had hands that were like gorillas. It wasn't "fun" but it's what had to be done.
> The thing about technology is that it draws the human mind in like a moth to the flame. Shane Mahoney has a take on technology that's a favorite of mine, I'll paraphrase here:
> 
> 'Humans have been fascinated with technology since man first made a stone tool, or harnessed fire. If humans had not been absolutely consumed with technology during our evolution we probably would look different and act different. And, it's this fascination with technology that explains why children and young adults of today are drawn to electronics; the iPad, video game console, etc is simply today's stone tool and as our ancestors were drawn to that, so to are our children today drawn to the technologies of the day.
> ...


There must be somethin wrong with my mind then. I am drawn to technology, but mostly old outdated technology from centuries ago?. Yes, i do get the fact that im typing this on a phone on an internet forum?.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 4, 2021)

I feel like back in the day when people bought tools and equipment they did spend some big money on it, but they expected that it would last for a long long time and be repairable if it did wear out. Nowadays you can spend big money and it will still break or wear out like it was cheap garbage. Sometimes you get what you pay for, sometimes not.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> I feel like back in the day when people bought tools and equipment they did spend some big money on it, but they expected that it would last for a long long time and be repairable if it did wear out. Nowadays you can spend big money and it will still break or wear out like it was cheap garbage. Sometimes you get what you pay for, sometimes not.


Pretty much. I like good quality stuff. But, it begins to get ridiculous at some point. I'm kind of glad I was raised poor, because I learned that you can walk through the woods without $500 boots, and $1k worth of hi-tech britches, drawers, and jacket on, you can catch trout without a $1000 rod and a $300 reel, you can kill deer without a $1000 rifle with a $1000 scope on it, and you can butcher and process that deer yourself with a pocket knife and fillet knife. Some folks nowadays seem to think all the above is impossible.


----------



## splatek (Jul 4, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty much. I like good quality stuff. But, it begins to get ridiculous at some point. I'm kind of glad I was raised poor, because I learned that you can walk through the woods without $500 boots, and $1k worth of hi-tech britches, drawers, and jacket on, you can catch trout without a $1000 rod and a $300 reel, you can kill deer without a $1000 rifle with a $1000 scope on it, and you can butcher and process that deer yourself with a pocket knife and fillet knife. Some folks nowadays seem to think all the above is impossible.



All of that is impossible for me. Broke *** Professor life. I’m sitting here drawing out the plans for the bow I’m going to build between now and season.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> All of that is impossible for me. Broke *** Professor life. I’m sitting here drawing out the plans for the bow I’m going to build between now and season.


Money aint everything. Time. Thats all that matters. Time doing what you love.


----------



## splatek (Jul 4, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Money aint everything. Time. Thats all that matters. Time doing what you love.



Couldn’t agree more
time with my boys and their mom, woods and water


----------



## trad bow (Jul 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> All of that is impossible for me. Broke *** Professor life. I’m sitting here drawing out the plans for the bow I’m going to build between now and season.


I’ve got two hickory staves in different stages of the process and two Osage staves waiting for me to hurry up and spend some time with them. Arrow slinging time is here though so the old Osage will get another season of hunting in unless it gives up the dust


----------



## Professor (Jul 4, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> For sure, but some of “hunting” has just become silly.


Oh yes sir. Most days I check out camofire and I wonder what do you do with that?


----------



## Professor (Jul 4, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty much. I like good quality stuff. But, it begins to get ridiculous at some point. I'm kind of glad I was raised poor, because I learned that you can walk through the woods without $500 boots, and $1k worth of hi-tech britches, drawers, and jacket on, you can catch trout without a $1000 rod and a $300 reel, you can kill deer without a $1000 rifle with a $1000 scope on it, and you can butcher and process that deer yourself with a pocket knife and fillet knife. Some folks nowadays seem to think all the above is impossible.


I did a lot of woods walking before I bought the Crispis. A lot of it was in black basketball court shoes and when it was cold I wore Sears boots. It can be done, but if I had known the advantages of these boots I would have bought fewer guns and started spending the money on these boots way back then. Most of my cold weather clothes are a mix of military surplus. I don't really like camo too much, so I certainly would never have matching camo. I have really nice boots and packs because these items help lessen the strain on my body.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 4, 2021)

Professor said:


> Oh yes sir. Most days I check out camofire I wonder WTH do you do with that?



I think they just mostly want you to spend money.


----------



## Professor (Jul 4, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I think they just mostly want you to spend money.


yes, but some days they have all these things to attach things I don't have to trees, deer stands, and even to some things I don't have. the archery gear they sell also baffles me. they have gizmos that are so different from anything I have ever used that if I included them and used them I believe hunting would be a completely unfamiliar and foreign experience for me. I still find it weird that people have to qualify that they shoot a bow without sights. It should be the other way around, like "I hunt with a bow, but I am new, so I still use sights." Forgive me all you gadget hunters, but that is the way I feel. I have never used a game camera and have no interest in it. So, basically, I am an old, grumpy white guy that believes the old ways are better and the new ways, driven by the quest for profit and marketing that says "You really need this" is really changing hunting for the worse.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 5, 2021)

Professor said:


> yes, but some days they have all these things to attach things I don't have to trees, deer stands, and even to some things I don't have. the archery gear they sell also baffles me. they have gizmos that are so different from anything I have ever used that if I included them and used them I believe hunting would be a completely unfamiliar and foreign experience for me. I still find it weird that people have to qualify that they shoot a bow without sights. It should be the other way around, like "I hunt with a bow, but I am new, so I still use sights." Forgive me all you gadget hunters, but that is the way I feel. I have never used a game camera and have no interest in it. So, basically, I am an old, grumpy white guy that believes the old ways are better and the new ways, driven by the quest for profit and marketing that says "You really need this" is really changing hunting for the worse.



I hear ya. I think those of us in the traditional community need to be more open minded though. I see guys poo pooing stuff like trad vanes, carbon limbs, etc. It’s still such a handicap that I think we are all in this same thing together. It’s weird. Guys will gap shoot or string walk but badmouth a recurve with sight pins. To me those are all the same thing.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 5, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I hear ya. I think those of us in the traditional community need to be more open minded though. I see guys poo pooing stuff like trad vanes, carbon limbs, etc. It’s still such a handicap that I think we are all in this same thing together. It’s weird. Guys will gap shoot or string walk but badmouth a recurve with sight pins. To me those are all the same thing.



I’m glad you finally came around.  I remember when you used to poo poo my Excaliber Recurve Trad Crossbow.  It feels good to be on the same team. ?


----------



## Professor (Jul 5, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I hear ya. I think those of us in the traditional community need to be more open minded though. I see guys poo pooing stuff like trad vanes, carbon limbs, etc. It’s still such a handicap that I think we are all in this same thing together. It’s weird. Guys will gap shoot or string walk but badmouth a recurve with sight pins. To me those are all the same thing.


the problem I have with pin sights is that people start with them and never learn to shoot instinctually. If you learn first to shoot instinctually, then you have no need for pins. It is a conundrum. To me, gap shooting is instinctual shooting. It is what someone with no experience will do when you put a bow in their hands. String walking is different I think, especially if someone is using something to measure or mark points on the string.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 5, 2021)

I choose to bow hunt with a compound all year. Does that mean I’m better than yall who pick up a rifle? Even with sights?

Hunters are always arguing with each other. Usually not for our benefit, especially when we’re measuring ourselves against each other, give me a break.

Personally, I think there are Way too many gadgets in hunting than necessary. But, if I’m gonna wear pants, I’ll wear the best I think for me. If I’m gonna wear boots, again, I’ll get what I think are best. Same thing with my unqualified compound and arrows. Same with my tree stand. Or my cold weather gear. I’m already gonna have to have it, I simply choose to buy what I consider the best for my particular situation. I remember my first jacket I bought that I thought was expensive. It was from Walmart. It was like 80$ or something. I felt guilty spending so much, because I grew up with surplus field jackets. I wouldn’t buy that “expensive“ jacket today for 10$. It’s just nice to have better clothing. 
It’s not like I have an acorn cruncher in my pocket, or a butt out tool. No trail cams, no feeders, not even a fancy pack (yet) but I do have expensive clothing that I won’t replace for several more years. I’ll wear it this fall, and enjoy the mountain style of hunting ive come to love. Maybe even kill a critter or two. Guarantee I’ll give you all the tips and pointers I can if I see you out and about-whether your bow has sights, your rifle has a scope, or even if you have a deer view mirror. Lol


----------



## jbogg (Jul 5, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I choose to bow hunt with a compound all year. Does that mean I’m better than yall who pick up a rifle? Even with sights?
> 
> Hunters are always arguing with each other. Usually not for our benefit, especially when we’re measuring ourselves against each other, give me a break.
> 
> ...



Technology has made huge strides since I began hunting just over 30 years ago.  The biggest game changer for me has been the improvements in clothing, including boots.  I used to absolutely freeze to death when I started out wearing army surplus cotton and leather work boots.


----------



## Professor (Jul 6, 2021)

jbogg said:


> Technology has made huge strides since I began hunting just over 30 years ago.  The biggest game changer for me has been the improvements in clothing, including boots.  I used to absolutely freeze to death when I started out wearing army surplus cotton and leather work boots.


Yep, deer hunting used to be a game of who could stand freezing 
longer.


----------



## splatek (Jul 6, 2021)

I can’t remember a time being too cold to hunt, but maybe with me being new and the last few seasons being mild I haven’t really experience cold in the Georgia woods. I’m prepared regardless.


----------



## Professor (Jul 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> I can’t remember a time being too cold to hunt, but maybe with me being new and the last few seasons being mild I haven’t really experience cold in the Georgia woods. I’m prepared regardless.


Winters were really cold in Georgia in the 70s.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Winters were really cold in Georgia in the 70s.


And 80s, and 90s, and a few times since then.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 10, 2021)

splatek said:


> I can’t remember a time being too cold to hunt, but maybe with me being new and the last few seasons being mild I haven’t really experience cold in the Georgia woods. I’m prepared regardless.


Did you hunt the mountains in December last year? We had a few doozies scattered through the month that were snowy, windy, and cold.


----------



## splatek (Jul 10, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Did you hunt the mountains in December last year? We had a few doozies scattered through the month that were snowy, windy, and cold.



I’d have to check my log, but if memory serves me I think I missed those days. I remember folks talking about snow and me wanting to get up there but with a new born and a ten year old it gets tough.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 10, 2021)

splatek said:


> I’d have to check my log, but if memory serves me I think I missed those days. I remember folks talking about snow and me wanting to get up there but with a new born and a ten year old it gets tough.


Keep threatening to start a log. Really really need to do it. So many great stories to tell, and having details would be so great.


----------



## splatek (Jul 10, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Keep threatening to start a log. Really really need to do it. So many great stories to tell, and having details would be so great.



I log everything. 
Who knows maybe the kids will find it interesting someday


----------



## Professor (Jul 12, 2021)

splatek said:


> I log everything.
> Who knows maybe the kids will find it interesting someday


I have started logging maybe half a dozen times but always just forget to do it.


----------

